# spring spacer neg camber/toe in issues. help



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok so I have a 2 inch HL on my 500 foreman......wanted to add some spring spacers instead of HL springs n save some money......now after install I have a toe'd in issue and a negative camber on my left side looking at it from the front. It did the same thing when I installed the HL 2 inch......I had to adjust the toe back to out with the tierods.........anyone else have these problems......y would one side have more negative camber than the other....I mean it ain't a car and u can't adjust the camber....... 

I haven't personally seen any other quads with this issue.....

On a better note it clears 5 gallons all day long :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My guess would be a slightly tweaked a arm bracket, or a arm itself. Have you ever crashed hard? Yeah, I'd say you will have to adjust the toe again. The geometry changes when you lift or lower anything really.


----------

